# Docking?



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

do people dock goats tails?
I would never do it but because the goat is sorta related to sheep I just started to wonder.
Thanks,
Lauren


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No.. goats tails... are never docked.... they are good fly swatters....sometimes help with illness signs and are suppose to be there... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never heard of docking a goats tail...they're already short and they usually hold the tail up...there would be no purpose. They dock most wool sheep tails because they can become caked in urine and feces and cause problems. The docking prevents that.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem..... :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I do know of one farm that docked their does tails for easier artificial insemination and CIDR insertion. I don't think it was a good practice but they did it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have no idea why they would do that. I have never had a tail get in the way of AI or CIDR insertion/removal


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

xymenah said:


> I do know of one farm that docked their does tails for easier artificial insemination and CIDR insertion. I don't think it was a good practice but they did it.


Are you positive? That doesn't make sense whatsoever.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

that is weird...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well being a sheep and goat person there are reasons why we dock the lambs tails.

A docked tail reduces fly strike, allows for easier view of udders, see issues that the tail could hide from view, make breeding easier (depending on your breeding season, if you don't crutch clip) but you must dock the tail to the correct length (to keep from having prolapse issues).

Since you must leave a tail long enough to cover the vulva I do not see where any goats would need a docking and it could only cause problems for them if they did dock. If the tail is not left to cover the vulva then you would increase your chances for a prolapse and even rectal cancer. 

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> xymenah said:
> 
> 
> > I do know of one farm that docked their does tails for easier artificial insemination and CIDR insertion. I don't think it was a good practice but they did it.
> ...


I saw the goats myself. Had to ask my aunt why the heck some of her base stock was tailless. They all came from the same farm which did it for the reasons mentioned. I didn't ask the name of the farm but they were all old breed Toggenburg types though I think some might have been Alpine I can't remember it was four years ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is sad and not right... to dock goats tails.... I do not recommend it...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...I have never heard of such a thing...xymenah.


----------

